# Instrument cluster glare - displays almost unreadable



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

I drove an LTZ on Friday and I was shocked at how much glare there was on the instrument cluster. I could barely read the some of the dials/displays. Is anyone else bothered by this?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's disheartening to hear. I wonder if it has to do with the glare from the chrome rings or from the fact that the cluster bezels are opaque, allowing the the cluster's backlighting to shine through at night, which may also be the cause of a really bad glare during the day when the sun hits it. Just a guess, I don't know for sure.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Give your head a shake, your eyes are stuck! No glare on mine.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

No glare on mine either.


----------



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry I should have clarified this was during a bright, cloudless, sunny day.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you have polarized sunglasses on? I have polarized snap ons and they wash out the LCD display on my P5 radio display.

Also, what setting was the display lighting set at?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Use windex and clean your cluster display. Many cases of reflective glare are a result of a thin film on the glass/plastic.


----------



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Did you have polarized sunglasses on? I have polarized snap ons and they wash out the LCD display on my P5 radio display.
> 
> Also, what setting was the display lighting set at?



Good question. I was wearing sunglasses and they may be poliarized but I can't remember. It was a test drive so I don't know what the display lighting was set to. And that means I can't use winded.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

No glare on the instrument panel. 

I did notice one instance late in the afternoon where the sun was in the right, er, wrong, position to completely wash out the radio display. That happened once in the 11 months I've had the car, though. 

I've not had any issues with polarized sunglasses, either.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is the LTZ different than the 2LT? Never drove an LTZ. Electronic digital displays have been around for over 25 years, Cruze is the best one I have ever seen, and that is with polarized, non-polarized, or no sunglasses. And also includes just about any aftermarket radio that is completely washed out, even on a cloudy day.

Absolutely no problems reading the display either analog or digital. What I consider completely worthless is the analog speedometer, no matter how I adjust the seat or the steering wheel, view of it is blocked. No problems with the gas, temperature or tach gauges. Resolution is terrible going up to 140 mph if I do duck my head so I can read the dang thing.

In these days when cops are issuing speeding tickets doing 26 in a 25, even more worthless, small line increments are 5 mph, wide ones are 10 mph, and speed indicating numerics are in 20 mph increments. What were they thinking in this gauge design? Been reading analog gauges most of my life, this is the worse gague I have ever seen.

Digital gauge is great, redundant, but great and extremely accurate, right smack in line with my GPS. Thinking about removing that analog speedometer and selling it on ebay, Never use it. And that is the single most important gague! And why a 140 mph ranged, fastest speed you can drive in this country is 70 mph!

If it wasn't for that digital speedometer, would have never purchased the Cruze, last ticket I received was doing 57 in a 55. And don't argue with the judge having great knowledge of the faults with either laser or doppler radar with cosine error and all that. Will call you a smarta$$ and double the fine. Hitting the brake doesn't work either with that drastic rate of change that can peg that cops radar detector.

When you see a cop, ever say oh boy, I will safe, he is there to protect me against terrorist or criminals? On the contrary, there to nail you a$$. Surprised the entire American population doesn't object to this.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Absolutely no problems reading the display either analog or digital. What I consider completely worthless is the analog speedometer, no matter how I adjust the seat or the steering wheel, view of it is blocked. No problems with the gas, temperature or tach gauges. Resolution is terrible going up to 140 mph if I do duck my head so I can read the dang thing.


I think this is the best thing I have seen you post. If I had to try find one thing that bugs me about the car it would be the speedo being hidden behind the wheel. How the **** could the engineers over look something like that? must have designed the interior on a computer with no real world testing.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I think this is the best thing I have seen you post. If I had to try find one thing that bugs me about the car it would be the speedo being hidden behind the wheel. How the **** could the engineers over look something like that? must have designed the interior on a computer with no real world testing.


 I agree the ananlog gague is useless. I cannot see mine either. I think most people are drawn to a digital display(My 2007 Civic had huge digital numbers at the top of the dash); It leaves little second guessing as far as what speed you are going! IMO.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I have my DIC set to the mph screen all the time because I can't see the analog gauge but it's not totally terrible from a glare standpoint - it's just hidden behind the steering wheel. I did some driving yesterday in bright sunshine wearing polarized sunglasses and I had a little trouble reading the gas gauge but I think it's mostly due to my deteriorating vision.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

X4 that the analog speedometer is redundant and useless. I have the DIC set to display the speed/distance-to-empty/instant fuel economy screen (might be Eco-only?), and almost never change it. Much easier to read at a glance than the analog speedo with the ticks at every 5 mph. 

And when in Canada, switching everything over to metric is so handy. No more guessing which tiny pip is 100 km/h, since there's a fairly large 100 on the DIC.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have no problems seeing any of the guages in my care, including the analog speedometer. One of the things I look for while test driving is to ensure I can comfortably see and reach all driver controls. If I can't then I walk away from that car. I'm not going to waste my time and energy getting frustrated about the driver's controls and indicators.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

man, you guys must never drive your car in the sun. the sun shines right on top of the steering column at certain angles, and the clear plastic covering the instrument cluster gives off a glare so that you can't even read the gauges. if your put your hand on top of the steering column, it goes away. i hate it. im thinking about maybe putting some suede on top of the column to see if it goes away


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I obviously haven't hit the correct sun angle for glare yet. Every car I have owned has had glare issues of some form or another at certain sun angles. (I even got "blinded" by the sun reflection off my Fiero GT's spoiler one time.) The Cruze seems to have the least problem with this. I suspect it's because there is a nice sun shade over the instrument console that also covers a lot of the steering column.

Since I tend to run my DIC on trip 1, I don't see the digital speedometer, which means any police trying to look over my shoulder can't see my speed either. I really dislike the large speed readout on the DIC.

By the way - I have the black interior. Interior color may make a difference.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> I have no problems seeing any of the guages in my care, including the analog speedometer. One of the things I look for while test driving is to ensure I can comfortably see and reach all driver controls. If I can't then I walk away from that car. I'm not going to waste my time and energy getting frustrated about the driver's controls and indicators.


Most people have the DIC with speedometer displayed, so the analog speedometer is not something you ever really look at. I bet if you look you can only see half the analog speedo gauge, I will have to check I think its that way in almost all seating/wheel positions.

I acutally wonder some times how all these youtube videos the guys get such unobstructed views of the gauges.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, my wife doesn't have any problems seeing the analog speedometer, but she is 5' 2" tall. She is also accustomed to the cruise control button being at the end of the directional signal level, plays with that and really messes up the display. We haven't spent time on how to use that thing yet.

She is not totally inept, put a Bluetooth icon on the home page of her smartphone, clicks that off when making a call while riding. Tends to yell using the radio's bluetooth, so do I. Does take a bit to get use to these things, in particular if you have been driving GM cars for the last 40 years with the cruise control on the directional lever. Another thing where I need retraining, is not bumping the off button on the steering wheel.

Please the radio still has volume and tuning knobs on it, go nuts with an aftermarket radio in my motorhome. After it sits over the winter months, can't even remember how to turn the darn thing on and forget about how to tune a station on it. Have to reread the owners manual. Least I have learned how to contact OnStar, do that automatically by accidentally hitting that blue button when adjusting the mirror at night. But now, getting credit card offers, $12.95 per month was the latest. May consider it if they drop it down to a buck.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just completed my 30 mile drive home. I have absolutely no problems seeing any part of my instrument cluster when on a reasonably straight road. For those of you who are having problems have you adjusted both the telescoping (front to back) and height options on your steering wheels? I'm 5'10" and had to adjust both. Also, I checked for reflective surfaces on the steering wheel and column. There are none. The only way I can see to get glare in my ECO is for the sun to be at just the right angle behind me to directly reflect off the cluster plexiglass, which basically means it would have to be shining from almost directly behind me.

The radio is a whole different story, but I really don't care if it's glared or washed out since I almost never look at it - I use the steering wheel controls. I do find it interesting that for all the media hoopla about the green on black lettering and images, this color scheme is one of the most resistent to sun glare.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> I do find it interesting that for all the media hoopla about the green on black lettering and images, this color scheme is one of the most resistent to sun glare.


 Thats green on black, it looks blue on black to me. OPPS I am green blue color blind and different things look green when they are blue and the same for green when they are blue. I drive folks nuts as I have normal color vision outdoors but any florescent lighting totally fools my color vision. I do have to agree that the speedometer is in the wrong place in the instrument cluster, as I am 6'5" tall and the I can not find the proper adjustment to clearly see the analog speedometer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Green/Blue color blindness would definitely make the center "infotainment" screen harder to see. At 6'5" I'm not sure you could see the top of either of the analog dials because of the light shrouds. I've driven cars where I couldn't see the top of the analog dials and it's definitely annoying. As for side to side, if you're sitting with the DIC directly ahead of you you should have a clear view of both analog dials or both should be obstructed symetrically with the inner portion lopped off by the dial shroud and/or outer portion covered by the steering wheel, depending on how close or far you are sitting from the console. Sitting to one side like a lot of people seem to will cause one or the other to be obstructed.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> Sitting to one side like a lot of people seem to will cause one or the other to be obstructed.


Thats not the problem, I am sitting very centered in my seat. With the wheel telescoped all the way out & down & my power seat set back 3/4 of the way back but not down super low the wheel is blocking the entire top & far right have of analog gauge. 

Doing a test tonight the only way I can see all the gauges is if I push the telescope the wheel all the way in & up slightly, which is not the most comfortable position & feels like I am reaching for the wheel, can't move seat forward or I am too close to the pedals. 

Don't even get me started on the lack of entry room between the wheel & door edge, I have not messured it but with wheel fully telescoped & down its about 18inches at best of clearance. I'm about 6ft & under 200lbs but rub the wheel & door edge everytime I get in. Even my 2004 cavalier was an easier car to get in & out of. I should not have to move my wheel just to get out of my car when I am not fat.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

I believe the LTZ comes standard with the "uplevel" info cluster with chrome bezels rather than painted silver bezels. This uplevel info cluster is also equipped with any RS packaged lower trim.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

rustinn said:


> I believe the LTZ comes standard with the "uplevel" info cluster with chrome bezels rather than painted silver bezels. This uplevel info cluster is also equipped with any RS packaged lower trim.


You are correct, my 1LT RS has the same cluster as the LTZ. Chrome around the gauges does create unnecessary glare & if you ask me doesn't look much better than the cheap looking silver plastic. I would rather have no chrome inside the car & none along the lower outer windows as these are all possible blinding glare points.


----------



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe glare wasn't the best choice of words. I couldn't think of how to describe it then (blonde moment??) but I think a better description is that I can see the top of the steering wheel base and I think the wheel in the curved plastic that covers the instrument panel. When the bright sun was shining on the plastic I could barely read the instruments. It's probably not glare, so reflections? Sorry *whistles*


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

There is some but for me its usually when the suns at the perfect angle. i dont have tint yet but on my friends cruze he doesn't get it at all. yet another awesome reason to get tint lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chrome bezels would definitely cause problems with glare and reflection issues. The ECO doesn't have them.

spacedout - have you tried driving with your arms extended somewhat vs. the bent elbow position that US drivers' ed teachers seem to like? This would push the steering wheel back from you some and bring the opening up relative to the line of sight between you and the instrument cluster. It also gives you more space to get in and out. There is an additional safety benefit of moving the steering wheel air bag further from you. Sitting too close to the air bag prevents it from deploying properly should the unfortunate need arise. I also understand getting in and out of a car where the steering wheel and driver's seat are too close together - when I drive my wife's car I use the power seat button to slide it back several inches before I try to get in. She of course can't reach the pedals afterwards.

My driving position allows me to rest my left elbow on the door's arm rest and lightly hold the steering wheel at the nine o'clock position. My right hand holds the wheel anywhere from the 3 to 4:30 position depending on how I'm feeling. To hold the top of the wheel I have to extend either arm nearly full length with just a slight crook in the elbow. This gives me the ability to fully turn the wheel "stop to stop" in either direction with either hand if need be. It drives people watching crazy until I hit a twisty road and they realize my hands never leave the wheel (left) and stick (right). I let go of the stick between shifts but hover my hand over it ready for the next shift. This position also works in traffic as my right hand is always available to shift and the left can do all the steering.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

stodge said:


> Maybe glare wasn't the best choice of words. I couldn't think of how to describe it then (blonde moment??) but I think a better description is that I can see the top of the steering wheel base and I think the wheel in the curved plastic that covers the instrument panel. When the bright sun was shining on the plastic I could barely read the instruments. It's probably not glare, so reflections? Sorry *whistles*


Old post I know, but I'm having this same problem and did not see a solution posted. In the bright Arizona sun and at the correct angle/time of day, a perfect mirror image of my brown steering column cover reflects onto the instrument cluster. Cannot see anything past the reflection. 

I tried placing a black washcloth over the steering column cover but that resulted in a prefect reflection of the washcloth. 

I'm tempted to mask and paint the steering column flat black. Before doing so, I wonder if anyone else has tried this already or found a better solution?


----------



## jgt (Aug 18, 2017)

pntballer925 said:


> man, you guys must never drive your car in the sun. the sun shines right on top of the steering column at certain angles, and the clear plastic covering the instrument cluster gives off a glare so that you can't even read the gauges. if your put your hand on top of the steering column, it goes away. i hate it. im thinking about maybe putting some suede on top of the column to see if it goes away


Have a 15 cruze and couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jgt said:


> Have a 15 cruze and couldn't agree with you more.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

